# Signature Competition/SOTW 14 (Week Ending January 16, 2009) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 14th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, January 18th, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 10000 credits.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?


*ToeZup:*











*Plazzman:*











*MJB23:*











ThaMuffinMan:











ScottySullivan:











*Toxic:*











Chuck8807:











*Steph05050:*











*Eric2004BC:*








​


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

These are all ******* sick! Going with Stephy this time....


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

plazzman get's my vote kept it simple but interesting


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Plazz because Akira is awesome, and its great.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I figured the sexiness/nakedness of mine would be netting me a few more votes. Looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow very slick sigs. I have never been a big fan of anime, but i have always liked the way they look as sigs. 

Anyways i think I'm gonna go with *Toezup*. I really like the subtle lighting effects and the overall cleanness of it.

I really need to download some new Brushes for Photoshop and work on my skills. After seeing these it's painfully obvious that i'm way behind in the skills department. Damn Resumes and Job apps they really get in the way of my Photoshop endeavors.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

the afro samurai sig is awesome.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Really great work everyone. I went with Chuck8807's sig.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Toezup.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> I figured the sexiness/nakedness of mine would be netting me a few more votes. Looks like I was wrong.


You got my vote. Before I saw the results, I was going to say you cheated by putting a bent over asian/anime chick with a thong on, but I guess I was wrong lol.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

guess some people just really like their cartoons.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

can I get a pity vote?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

to be completely honest yours would of been my second choice toxic, it's really well done and is deff an eye grabber


----------



## K-A-P (Mar 4, 2007)

A seriously hard choice between ToeZup and Plazz since both of their sigs have some intricate stuff.

My vote goes to ToeZup since the text wrapping over and under the character's sword is simply incredible.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went with Chuck8807 but ToeZup was REALLY close. Would've voted for you both if I could. Nice job everyone!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well it looks like Plazzman is our winner.

Credits are on the way and remember you have to defend your belt and enter the next SOTW competition Plazz.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This one hurt, not a single vote


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I always use your sigs, you probably shouldn't worry about this! :thumb02:


----------

